# Fragebogen erstellen



## Weinliebhaberin (8. April 2004)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich gar nicht richtig hier in diesem Bereich des Forums.

Ich möchte auf meiner Homepage einen Fragebogen für meine Freunde einrichten (und sonstige Besucher), dessen Fragen sie mit beliebig vielen Antworten bestücken können - welche dann nach dem klick auf den "Absenden-Button" direkt angezeigt werden. Hier ein Beispiel:

http://www.web-erstellung.de/schreib-corner/frageb.htm

Ich weiss, es ist nicht professionell - aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganz simpel zu machen? Dass es ebenso aussieht wie auf der Beispielhomepage und ich nur die Fragen ändern muss?

Soll nur ein kurzfristiger Spaß für Freunde werden und ich würde sooo gerne nicht erst ein halbes Jahr daran sitzen, bis ichs online stellen kann.

Ihr habt mir bei meiner ersten Frage so nett geholfen - hoffe, das wird auch diesmal so sein. Und vergebt mir (und verschiebt den Beitrag einfach), sollte ich das hier ins falsche Unterforum geschrieben haben - sorry schon mal - aber ihr merkt schon: bin halt totale Anfängerin... *grumml*

Danke schonmal!

Eure Weinliebhaberin


----------



## Weinliebhaberin (8. April 2004)

*Nicht falsch verstehen bitte!*

Eins noch -nicht, dass ihr mich falsch versteht.
Ich will das alles von der Pike auf lernen - es ist  dieser Fragebogen jedoch nur kurzfristig als Gag gedacht - deshalb muss es schneller gehen. Nachholen werde ich die einzelnen Schritte aber - ich kann nru nicht so schnell aufnehmen, was alles in den frischgekauften Büchern hier steht. Hilfe ;-))

Weinliebhaberin

P.s.: Hab auch schon versucht an dem Quelltext der Beispielhomepage rumzubasteln - aber a) ist das wohl nicht die feine Art und b) blick ich einfach nicht durch ;-(  - Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Michael Och (8. April 2004)

Da brauchst du nicht nur HTML sondern auch PHP.

HTML-Code könnte etwa so aussehen (in kurzer Form)


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Mein Fragebogen</title>
</head>
<body>
Hallo, fülle bitte das Formular aus.
<br>
<form action="formular.php" method="post">
Dein Name: <input type="text" name="Name"><br>
Dein Nickname: <input type="text" name="Nickname"><br>
...etc.<br>
<input type="submit" value="Abschicken">
</form>
<br>
<?php include("beitraege.inc"); ?>
</body>
</html>
```

und hier die formular.php File


```
<?php
$fp = fopen("beitraege.inc","a");
fwrite($fp, $Name . "<br>" . $Nickname); //und alle folgenden Variabeln
fclose($fp);
?>
```

Sollte funktionieren, habs aber noch nicht getestet, werde es aber gleich testen.

MfG Michael

PS: Beide Dateinen müssen PHP-Dateien sein.


----------



## liquidbeats (8. April 2004)

PHP ist hier dein Freund. =)
Geh mal in den PHP teil des Forums oder schau dir die PHP tutorials an auf http://www.tutorials.de =)

Sind einge sehr hilfreiche sachen dabei.

Grus andy


----------

